# Cesar's Way.



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i finally brought the book Cesar's Way, have been wanting it for a while but just never got around to actually buying it.

i'm about a chapter or two in so far and there's a few methods he mentions that i am finding very difficult to put into use...not to mention a little confusing.

for example, he says the right way to greet a dog is by letting it approach you, not the other way around and to let the dog sniff you, he also says not to make eye contact for quiet a while, now, does he mean you should do this every time you greet your dog? because i would find that impossible, when i greet Mishkin or Anassa i always hug them and give them kisses, to do it any other way just feels so wrong to me...

He also says that you need to give them Exercise, Food and Affection...in that order, i assume that is something you should do all the time and again, i can't imagine being able to do it.

has anyone else read this book and put any of the training methods he mentions into use? if so, have you found it easy or found that it works for you?

i can see where he's coming from and i can also see how and why it works but i find it very hard to actually use these methods with my two....mainly because even though i know they are dogs i treat them like children or little people...it's almost like if i treat them less than that it would feel mean and the thought of doing so hurts me.

any help or thoughts would be appreciated.


felicity


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I haven't read the book. The approach is one that reinforces "human" as pack leader, the objective being that "dog" is always in submission and thereby maleable, controllable, behaved, doing what "human" always wants "dog" to do.

There are some things that I agree with and have practiced many years before Caeser ever came into the world of TV and media. I like my dogs to listen, even though I love them to pieces, and, I do want them to always feel secure that I'm the leader and in charge and taking care of everything.

Different people have different relationships with their dogs for different reasons. One reason it is good to provide structure, discipline and affection is to help ensure having a small dog who is always welcome wherever we go, not one who will pee on a friend's carpet when we visit, or bark and bite visitors who come to the home, or strain at the leash and go crazy when he sees other dogs outside, etc.

I still kiss my dogs, hug them, hold them, but, I do have a little balance that keeps them beneath me, keeps them dogs. That doesn't mean I love them any less than someone who doesn't do any of this kind of behavioral approach (it is called Nothing In Life Is Free by most of us in the dog world).

I do believe exercise is terribly important for our small dogs. Physical exercise outdoors, on leash, and working the basic behaviors too, seeing people, other dogs, sights, working their minds along with their bodies, and, connecting with them while walking and playing isn't punishing or demeaning, it's fun and it feeds the dog's mind and body.

Do I always get it in that order--exercise, discipline, affection? No. I'm not a fanatic about it. It's just a way of life for us here. We live with structure that suits me and my dogs (and cats and visitors) and I think we're all happy for it.

I think Caeser's Way may get a little fanatical about what are really just basic, sound ways of living with dogs. I suspect there's a lot in there that we simply never want to do with our Maltese (or other Toy Breeds) because from what I've seen on TV, it is harsh, hard, and way too physical for my personal comfort..

PS: There is a drawback to boisterous overt affectionate greetings and leaving that can make the dog get really crazy when we leave and return, and, set them up for behavioral issues, separation anxiety, barking and becoming destructive when left alone. Softer hello's and goodbyes that don't get them all worked up are better in the long run. After you're home a bit, THEN, do the kissing and hugging







Don't NOT do it, just, don't do it immediately upon coming in the door or just before leaving.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> I haven't read the book. The approach is one that reinforces "human" as pack leader, the objective being that "dog" is always in submission and thereby maleable, controllable, behaved, doing what "human" always wants "dog" to do.
> 
> There are some things that I agree with and have practiced many years before Caeser ever came into the world of TV and media. I like my dogs to listen, even though I love them to pieces, and, I do want them to always feel secure that I'm the leader and in charge and taking care of everything.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with you! I like Cesar, I watch his program and I have his book. I think a lot of what he says makes a lot of sense while other things are a bit extreme for our little furbutts. I have used his walk training technique and I love it. I have established our role as the pack leader, (although sometimes Pacino forgets now that he has a big brother to teach!)

I agree that they are happier when they are not the leader, gives them time to be happy furbutts. I lavish both my boys with hugs and kisses constantly...but NOT when I first walk in the door. I see a big change in Pacino since I have been doing this. It has been months and when I come in he is calm...before he was barking, jumping, literally going crazy. Now I walk in, come into the living room where his crate is and walk right past it to the front door to get the mail, with no eye contact. On the walk back I open his cage and let him out. He is much more balanced and a lot less crazy. I then sit on the ottoman and greet him and Ralphie and they greet me. Ralphie is not in a crate because he was never crated but Pacino has not earned that right (for his safety) to be free because he is still too young and full of piss and vinegar where Ralphie is a lot calmer.

I get the licks, the tail wagging and the hugs and it is wonderful. I want balanced, happy furbutts and not unruly, crazy maniacs who jump on people who walk in. There are rules, yes, but it for their safety as well as for their happiness and well being. Being the way that I am I see a big difference in Ralphie also. He has separation issues from his former owner that we are working on and he seems much happier now that we do not play into his fears. He is doing a lot of things that his previous owners said that he would never do, like walk on hardwood floors, ride in the car (which he LOVES now!), etc and it was through the help of Cesar's way. 

Again, it is a matter of preference on how YOU want to train your dog, I just want what I think is best for their health and happiness.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys,

and i see what you mean, when i first started reading the book i thought, this is way too extreme and i can never do all this but i don't really have to do it all, just do the basics and in moderation.

i can see there is a lot that will help but there is also a lot that goes too far for me.

thankyou for your reply's, it has put it all into perspective and made it easier to understand how to use the methods in the book.


felicity


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I had never paid much attention to him until I watched the episode with the pink Malt. It was in that episode that he gave some tips regarding taking an object away from a dog. I can pretty much take anything away from K & C, even if it is in their mouths...... except underwear! SO, I have tried what he suggests and it worked!









Here's what he said to do... to put your hand in a fist and put it on the object to claim it. Do it with conviction. I was totally bowled over when I did this and I could see a look in Catcher like he knew he didn't have a chance. He released the underwear and I took it! It was really amazing!

Way back when I got my first Malt (1990) I had read about not making a big deal out of hellos and goodbyes and I've pretty much followed that ever since, except for the few times a year that I have to go out of town without them... then I go nuts with my welcome because I am just too excited!!

But all other times when I leave, I say the same thing, "Mommy's going to work. Watch things while I'm gone." When I come home, I matter-of-factly open their crates and then sit on an ottoman nearby. They come over to me and give me kisses, etc. and I calmly pet them and respond to their affection.

"Knock on wood" K & C are a pleasure. They are grounded and they know I'm in charge. It wasn't this way with my first Malt. I have learned a lot since then .....


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I just want to say a word about traditional obedience training and how much it helps a dog, small or large, purebred or mixed, with confidence and mental stability.

Every dog wants to do things that please their human and obedience training (and practicing it--doing a run through every day) gives them that role.

There is a difference between behavior modification and obedience training, and, both have their purposes in raising a well-balanced dog. When we start off with good basics, obedience training, there's often not a need for behavior modification because fewer issues arise with a dog who has already learned to follow your lead.

I've never had an issue with my small dogs who have been obedience trained, either on leash or indoors. The only ongoing issue is their excitement when I come home because they always expect a visitor (dog) to be coming in to play.

So, I highly recommend obedience training--at least--and going beyond for some neat trick training (like "wave" or "dance" or "fetch" etc.).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> for example, he says the right way to greet a dog is by letting it approach you, not the other way around and to let the dog sniff you, he also says not to make eye contact for quiet a while,[/B]


 

I think this mostly applies to dogs that are not your own. 

I don't make a fuss when I am coming home. He knows I am going out just by the clothes I put on. He shows me he wants to come with me and I tell him he cannot come with me. That quiets him down. When I leave I don't pay attention to him.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> I agree with you! I like Cesar, I watch his program and I have his book. I think a lot of what he says makes a lot of sense while other things are a bit extreme for our little furbutts. I have used his walk training technique and I love it. I have established our role as the pack leader, (although sometimes Pacino forgets now that he has a big brother to teach!)
> 
> I agree that they are happier when they are not the leader, gives them time to be happy furbutts. I lavish both my boys with hugs and kisses constantly...but NOT when I first walk in the door. I see a big change in Pacino since I have been doing this. It has been months and when I come in he is calm...before he was barking, jumping, literally going crazy. Now I walk in, come into the living room where his crate is and walk right past it to the front door to get the mail, with no eye contact. On the walk back I open his cage and let him out. He is much more balanced and a lot less crazy. I then sit on the ottoman and greet him and Ralphie and they greet me. Ralphie is not in a crate because he was never crated but Pacino has not earned that right (for his safety) to be free because he is still too young and full of piss and vinegar where Ralphie is a lot calmer.
> 
> ...


I agree with Pacino's mom. I really like a lot of Cesar's techniques and I happen to prefer this method of basic obedience training. I don't want Fendi to go crazy on me every time I come home, or start whining and crying in her crate for attention. But it's all a matter of preference. Sometimes this behavior doesn't bother some people because they love to lavish attention on their dog anyway, so this behavior is acceptable. 

In the beginning I did that same technique with no eye contact and just walking pass by her to establish that I am her leader and not the other way around. I did this for quite some time... about 3 months. In the beginning she would cry and whine and make lots of noises. Now, she knows that if she wants praise, she stays quiet, in the sitting position and without fail I come over and give her lots of affection. Any time I come home now, she's very well behaved. So now I don't feel a need to ignore her initially all the time anymore. She knows as well as I do that I give her praise and affection when she's good. And she is! 

But just like Pacino's Mom says, it's all a matter of preference. It doesn't mean that this way is the best way to train your furbaby manners. That's just the way I like her to be when I come home. So you can make that call and weigh your options. If your babies are pretty well-behaved already, I don't see how it's necessary to go the extreme.

Tina


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

> Every dog wants to do things that please their human[/B]


I guess you haven't met Dolce.







She couldn't care less about pleasing me--unless I have a treat in my hand. I haven't had much luck training her, but she doesn't have any behavior problems, so I figure she doesn't really need training. And I have no reason to make her lay down or stay, so why teach it to her? When I say "no" she freezes immediately, and that's all I need. 

I think that most of Cesar's methods are geared towards dogs with behavioral problems. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

He does mention in his book that the dogs at his center are dogs with some pretty big issues, none of wich mishkin has. i think some of his techniques can help to settle the excitement from them when you come home but i don't think a lot of it applies to well behaved dogs either.

i think like you guys, i'll just use some of his methods but only the one's that apply to mishin and nass, they are both well behaved, nassa is very well behaved, the only thing she does that might be considered bad is jumping on both Jeff and i but we don't mind that, i actually have encouraged it because that's when i give her a hug







as for mishkin, he's a puppy and is going through the puppy stage, all you can do with that is enjoy it while it lasts and try to help him not get too boysterous lol

i'll let you know what i think of it more once iv'e read some more chapters.


felcity


----------

